

Ask HN: How would you price an iPhone app? - terpua

I have an iPhone app releasing this month. It is a utility app. Amidst all the free apps, stupid apps, etc., how would you price it?<p>Objectively (hard to do), I asked myself what price I would be willing to pay but that seemed too high.<p>I've read all the pricing discussions surrounding iPhone apps but they haven't helped.
======
tstegart
Well, between $.99 and $9.99 is a good starting point, because thats where
almost all iPhone apps are priced. Then, you can look at your competitors, and
find their range of pricing. I'd be priced comparably, if you offer similar
features. I'd also opine that its much easier to raise your prices than it is
to lower them.

So pick a price, and if you make a comfortable amount of money, keep it. If
you make a ton of money, raise it, and if you make little money and people
complain all the other apps are better alternatives than yours, then build a
better app.

------
hotshothenry
If it's really useful I'd say no less then 3.99 and no more then 5.99, so I'm
thinking 4.99

